# Who all has the Moultrie 6 volt battery charger??



## Arrow3 (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought this one to use on my rechargeables for my Moultrie cam....This is one of the newer ones that has a red light on it...The red light would be on when I hooked it to my battery and would go off when it was charged...After swapping the battery on the charger the light will now go off when I hook up a dead battery....Ive tried it on all 3 rechargables that I have....What's going on??


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jul 22, 2007)

When you go to charge the next battery unplug the charger from the wall to reset it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 22, 2007)

JDARRACOTT said:


> When you go to charge the next battery unplug the charger from the wall to reset it.



Tried it....It didn't work..


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 23, 2007)

My light comes on when it's hooked up, and blinks when fully charged. Altough I do have the older model, if it's new I'd carry it back to where you got it and swap it for another one....BF


----------



## dixie (Jul 23, 2007)

Buckfever said:


> My light comes on when it's hooked up, and blinks when fully charged. Altough I do have the older model, if it's new I'd carry it back to where you got it and swap it for another one....BF



this is the way mine works too, I just charged up two this weekend with it


----------



## kevina (Jul 23, 2007)

*chargers*

Mine has a light that comes on when you put a battery on it and then the light blinks when the battery is fully charged.


----------

